# Lily missing in Zion National Park!!



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Guys!
Im spreading the word on a missing V in Zion National Park. Below is her story.:

Beautiful Lily, the much loved Vizsla, recently went on a great vacation with her mom Kacie and their friends to the Zion National Park area in Utah. On Thursday, June 23, 2016, Lily stayed at the Doggy Dude Ranch (a pet daycare facility) while Kacie and friends went hiking. Unfortunately, Lily escaped the facility and was last seen around 11 AM that day with a few other unconfirmed sightings since that time.
Kacie, her friends and family diligently passed out flyers, put up posters, contacted shelters, vets and Vizsla Rescue. The day care center got the word out to locals in the small town and Lily's story was shared across social media by numerous people and Vizsla groups. Volunteers and folks with dogs searched the area without any luck. 
Devastated and without her baby girl, work obligations forced Kacie and her group to return home to Texas on Tuesday, June 28th. Although the day care center continues to post flyers and do the best they can in recovery efforts, we need a proven plan to find Lily.
Karin TarQwyn of Lost Pet Professionals has now been retained to recover Lily. She has a proven extensive track record with Vizsla Rescue as well as hundreds of individual pet owners. Her abilities as a private investigator and her professionally trained dog tracking team are second to none. She is highly sought after, well respected, uses proven methods and KNOWS Vizslas. Vizslas can travel up to 40 miles in one day and are typically highly skittish and scared, so will they will avoid people and can be lost for a very long time. We are very thankful Karin and her team are available to travel cross country to find Lily. 
Please consider donating any amount you are able to aid in finding Lily. Kacie and her family have already spent thousands in costs to find Lily and can use our help in this effort to bring Lily home. No amount is too small, anything is greatly appreciated. If you are unable to donate at this time, please keep Lily and her family in your thoughts and prayers if you are so inclined. Thank you. 

Donations can be made at https://www.youcaring.com/kacie-brann-and-nancy-brann-594133

You can also follow any updates on instagram: @lilypad_thevizsla

If you live in near Zion National Park please keep a look out for this girl!!


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you cooperpooperscooper. I was just getting on here to post this exact same thing. I'm sick and sad that she hasn't been found yet. I love in Ohio and don't know the family but I can't imagine the sadness and anxiety they are going through. Hopefully she'll be found very soon.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

So sad. I hope she is found soon


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

@*******
I live in California...wish I could do more to help. I check Instagram like every 5 min hoping to hear good news. I hope she is found soon :'(


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Prayerso being said for her; please keep us posted as you are able.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

The Search for Lily... Update 4th of July
From Karin TarQwyn

We finally arrived in St. George, Utah last night. A 17 hour drive turned into a 23 hour excursion. Four tracking dogs and an 11 week old youngster in tow… well you get the picture.

We began with the tracking dogs checking sightings in reverse chronological order to confirm which sightings were Lily and which were not. We found most of the sightings and leads were not Lily. Unfortunately one of the sightings that appears to have been Lily was the sighting where the dog was hit by the car. Cam, Cade and York all picked up the scent near the location in the street where the dog was said to have been hit. All the K9s followed the scent trail along the exact path the witness said the injured dog had fled. We tracked this sighting until it hit the river and we could go no further due to a restriction on the private property adjacent. Tomorrow we will try again to achieve the permissions we need. 4th of July is not the most opportune time to approach owners of gated fortresses with surveillance cameras and on site security. Yes, the guards have been watching their surveillance cameras and Lily was seen there on the day she went missing. She has not been on their cameras since but we still need the access to find a direction of travel. We hopefully will get this tomorrow.

Towards the end of the day we went to check a sighting of a dog in the back country up against huge mountainous rocks like you see in the photo. At 104 degrees and with the ground scorching we could not get a full scan but Cam did not negate the sighting. We will return in the morning with fresh dogs and cooler temperatures. This sighting initially did not seem likely but we renewed hope that the dog on the mountain may have in fact been Lily. Tomorrow we will hike into the back country to check this out further.

There has been great volunteer response as many have come out allowing the community awareness campaign to now stretch over thirty five miles. Vizsla folks with and without their dog have trekked up and down the river and mountains hoping to catch sight of the small red Vizsla. Tomorrow the DRONE TEAM will come out and we will

https://www.instagram.com/lilypad_thevizsla/

there are daily updates.

hope she comes home soon


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Any new news? Thank you for the detailed post. Lots of people praying for Lily.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

@cuddlebuglove

I'm checking Instagram every 5 min hoping to see something positive. No post yet. I'll let everyone know as soon as something is posted


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

The Search for Lily... Update July 5th
From Karin TarQwyn
Sit back and relax… A Lot happened today!

Most important, Lily was sighted twice today in the mountains.

Today was action packed. It began with us checking the scent in the Surprise Wash and canyon area that we could not check last night due to the heat. K9 York was called in to do the scent scan and he alerted YES!!! This was Lily. We tracked back into the box canyon a bit and then up to a ridge… 

Then the first call with a sighting came in.

We raced to the plateau and the dog team confirmed it was in fact Lily. I placed Nancy on the ridge to the south and she began to talk to her… She did this all day… Did I mention the temps were 103 degrees?
Groups of volunteers spread out to try and sight her. Nancy continued to walk the mountains talking to Lily. We setup two children’s pools with water and a humane trap. Nancy will be spending the night out there tonight if we do not catch her in the next hour.

At 2:00 the Drone guys showed up and they began surveying the area with the drone. They ran the drone for hours but although it is easy to see the ground, canyons and washes… it is hard to see a dog under a scrub tree or in the shade.

Just minutes ago… At 7:05 Mountain time… another call and this time Lily was only three houses away from where we set up the trap and pools. She was lying in the shade of a vacant house. We knew all day that she had to be laying low as the tracking dogs could not even walk on the ground to get from one place to another. This is very hot country. Moments ago we moved Nancy further up the plateau and she is there now trying to talk Lily in.

Prayers and pawsative thoughts…
I will keep you posted as it is all unfolding right now. 
Be brave Lily… go to Nancy

Karin put the update on the Lost Pet Professional Facebook page! Lily's human staying the night out to see if she can draw lily in...fingers crossed 

#KarinTarQwyntheK9PI
#LostDogsMatter
#LostPetProfessionals


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank heavens for this precious update. May Lily hear the call smell the water. Blessings in your endeavors.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

The SEARCH for Lily...
Short Mid-day update - July 6th
From Karin TarQwyn

We are moving activities to the evening so it will be tough to update tonight. Here is where we are now.

Nancy stayed out all night last night but Lily never showed. 

This morning I went to the sighting from last night to see where Lily may have gone after she was sighted. Camden and I checked the sighting and the big tracking dog headed up the mountain side. After 10 minutes of moving at a dog trot, he began to pull harder. About that time a hiker appeared in front of me and yelled have you seen a brown dog? I told her I was tracking Lily and she said she had just seen her not 2 minutes earlier. We are having this discussion as Cam continues to barrel his way down the trail. Now moving very fast through the cactus and rock. Although this is very exciting and the feeling that I want to catch up with her is highly tempting, I pulled Cam up and stopped tracking her.
Why?
The goal is to capture Lily and to do that we must have her return to the area repeatedly. Lily was less than a 200 yards from the trap and kiddie pools when the hiker say her. We need her to stay put not head into the canyons to the east. We do not want her to fell pursued.
The decision was made by the family to fly Kacie back in tonight. She will fly through the night and arrive in the morning. Our job now is to keep Lily in the area and not frighten her. We will place food and water in strategic places tonight so Lily will stay in the area while Kacie is on her way.

The hiker was able to provide some important information such as she first sighted Lily in the wash to the east under a tree. She saw Lily move quickly from tree to tree and then up the trail when the excited hiker chased her. In addition, York found her scent under a house and tracked Lily up a different hill and under another house. Both of these houses were vacant.

The hope is that Lily will not hesitate when she sees Kacie and will approach. This is our best hope right now. Plan B will be to continue with trapping her. We are preparing for that too as additional traps are on the way just in case,

Prayers needed for this frightened young Vizsla girl. The hiker was able to tell us that Lily appears to be in good shape, just a little thin. She can however move like the wind!

www.lostpetprofessionals.com 
Call 888-569-5775

#KarinTarQwyntheK9PI
#LostDogsMatter
#LostPetProfessionals


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hoping and praying that Lily is found soon. Checking Instagram and forum regularly for updates. We follow her on there, as she reminds us so much of our youngest V Martha. Such a pretty little girl. I can only begin to imagine the agony her human family is going through right now, without their little Lilypad. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Ooh I just saw on instagram she's been found! I'm so happy I cried a little bit


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

OMG. We are soo happy. ;D What a lovely pic on Instagram. The smile says it all. What a miracle, and hurrah for all the hard work put in by all those who searched for her. Definitely made my day. xxx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The picture says it all.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic news! What a relief!!


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Made my year! I'm hugging cooper hard when I get home tonight.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm actually crying for joy--- this story really had me emotionally invested! Sooo happy she has been found.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Great news! Obviously, many of us have anxiously watched and waited...hoping for a positive outcome...I'm so thankful that's what happened. The photo captures the beauty of the reunion in a way that words never could. God bless all involved in reuniting this V family!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a novice at Instagram so I need to ask- has Lily been reunited with her family or still just being sighted? Please answer thanks.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

So happy she was found!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I am a novice at Instagram so I need to ask- has Lily been reunited with her family or still just being sighted? Please answer thanks.


She has been reunited with her owner! A nearby neighbor was able to coax her into their garage.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

lilyloo said:


> cuddlebuglove said:
> 
> 
> > I am a novice at Instagram so I need to ask- has Lily been reunited with her family or still just being sighted? Please answer thanks.
> ...



Thank Heavens! I am overjoyed! Lots of treats and hugs for Lily and a big sigh and hug to the entire family. I tried to see this in Instagram but couldn't maneuver my way around. 

Bet Lily is so happy to be with her family! ;D


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

We've been following the search for Lily. So happy to hear she's been reclaimed. Thank goodness.

Chris-


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

So good to hear that Lily is back home. And a BIG shout out to all the folks that helped you search for her. 

RT


----------

